# What size mudguard?



## HelenD123 (8 Jun 2008)

I've decided I need some mudguards (no debate please ) but am confused about what size I need. My tyres are 700x38. I've found these on the CRC site but am confused.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25793

My tyres are smooth down the middle but slightly nobbly on the sides. Does this mean I need the Hybrid 700c rather than the Wide 700c?

Thanks!


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jun 2008)

Firstly these are excellent guards - no debate there!


You have correctly identified the width of the tyre as being important, but there is also another consideration - the width of the frame.

THe "clearance" is the distance between the frame and the tyre to allow the mudgard through. It is quite possible to get a wide guard ideal for the tyre, but that will not fit the frame.

Providing you do not have an outlandish bike, I would simply email CRC stating the bike model and the tyre model / size - then ask for their advice.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Jun 2008)

Thanks. I didn't think about contacting CRC. I'll check the clearance and get in touch with them. I've got a Giant hybrid which is 8 or 9 years old so hopefully there won't be a problem.


----------



## bonj2 (8 Jun 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> I've decided I need some mudguards (*no debate please* ) but am confused about what size I need. My tyres are 700x38. I've found these on the CRC site but am confused.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25793
> 
> ...



oh, damn. put it in the title next time, save me getting my hopes up


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Jun 2008)

Thanks User. Looks like I need the 50mm.


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2008)

full mudguards are a bit ugly but they're very lovely when it's wet, and very amusing watching others working on their wet/muddy stripe up their back and arse


----------

